# Need some help with finding the right tool



## natanchen (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello Forum, new to this but giving it a shot. so i have a log that I would like to turn into a coffee table. For one I want to cut out a quarter of the log so there is someplace to store items. On the other hand to find a tool that would help hallow out a log so it would be lighter to carry/ move around. looking for advice done woodshop for a year but making small projects. A lathe would be good to hollow out but i believe its to big to fit a 100lb log on it. Some advice and help would be appreciated


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

A sketch of your proposed coffee table would help readers give suggestions. Draw it on paper & take a photo with a camera or cell phone. 
If the log is 100 lbs, you will probably need to hollow it with some portable tool like a chain saw.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Welcome to lj! Yes. A picture of the log and a sketch of your idea would help. I think you need to make a certain number of posts to be able to post pictures. If you PM me with pics I'll post them for you. Not really sure what you mean about hollowing out with a lathe.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Angle grinder and chainsaw come to mind immediately. As others said, a sketch would help.


----------



## natanchen (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you all for the response. so in this image i have started with a hand saw which is a pain but i want to cut half of the upper portion to set magazines or books. and at least a foot and a half hollowed in from the bottom also a secret storage if anything lighten up the load if need to move around thanks again


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

If you're using an iPhone turn your phone horizontal and the pic will orient correctly.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Chainsaw would do the quartering simply, and you can plunge cut with it.

Angle grinder for shaping and finer details


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Be very careful plunging with a chainsaw. Kickback can be dangerous.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

If you don't want to use chainsaw, you can drill adjacent holes with an auger bit. I've also heard you can burn the center out of it, although I have no experience with it, it sure sounds easier.


----------



## natanchen (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you all for the information try and get a result in when I get the chance. Thanks again


----------

